# Radio Not Working After Battery Change



## Toona (May 20, 2005)

Hello All-

Replaced the battery in our 2000 Maxima (the original had a bad cell), and now the radio/CD deck is not working. I called the Nissan dealer enquiring whether Nissans had some sort of anti-theft code built into the radio, and they said no.

The dealer advised I check the fuse to the radio. But darn, I can't find the location of the fuse.

Any advice?

Thanks, Toona


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

Toona said:


> Hello All-
> 
> Replaced the battery in our 2000 Maxima (the original had a bad cell), and now the radio/CD deck is not working. I called the Nissan dealer enquiring whether Nissans had some sort of anti-theft code built into the radio, and they said no.
> 
> ...


theres a black fuse box near the front left side of the car i believe. if not to sure of the location but check your manual. im not too sure, but most fuses are located there.


----------

